# Watching DVR-recorded programs on iPad, confused :(



## homebase

We're just getting into the stream-to-my-devices part of things. Hooked up our HR24-100 and HR20-100 via regular ol' ethernet cables to the wireless router. 

The iPad sees both units and all seems well. I see where it allows to stream allowed content and live TV. 

Except for one thing, how to watch recordings on the DVRs to the iPad. The iPad software allows for choosing a previously recorded program then watch it on TV. Great. But I don't want to watch it on TV, want to watch it on the iPad. In our own house. 

Is this a software limitation? Restriction? Is this even possible? Does D* make you use the Nomad just to stream your own recordings in your home? I don't want to take recordings with me, just watch them on the iPad.


----------



## litzdog911

You need DirecTV's Nomad to transfer your DVR recordings to your iPad. There's currently no way to "stream" DVR recordings to your iPad, only a networked PC (using the DirecTV2PC software).


----------



## Garyunc

You could purchase a 3rd party streaming device such as slingbox. It is designed for remote viewing but works great for streaming to ipad on the local network.


----------



## homebase

OK, thank you for the replies. "Thwarted at the moat" if only using the HDDVR...


----------



## davring

Slingbox works great with an iPad. Works quite well on 3G also.


----------



## no1hedberg

Check out the directv everywhere app for iPad. If I understand you correctly I think it does what you want to do.


----------



## Go Beavs

no1hedberg said:


> Check out the directv everywhere app for iPad. If I understand you correctly I think it does what you want to do.


The OP has the iPad app but wants to view recordings on the iPad. Only the nomad or sling box like device allows this at the moment.

The iPad app does offer live tv streaming in the home and certain channels/shows are available outside the home as well.

I think that, one day, we'll see streaming in the home to mobile devices via the nomad device. I might be waiting a really long time though...


----------



## PurdueGradMem

I am with Homebase. I can understand not being able to stream content to an IPAD and take it outside your house. However, not being able to stream DVRd content to an IPAD seems like a large oversite on DTVs part. Still love my whole-home setup, but this would ice the cake.


----------

